# Talking to young people and they never talk back.



## Robert59 (Dec 5, 2014)

Weird young people these days act like they don't have the time to talk to me. Just walk away when I start to talk to them. Most of young people are college students. I think they think of me as father type because of my age. When I went too college I never acted like that toward older folks.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't had a problem talking to young people. I don't get to town often but when I do most of the people I see are young people.


----------



## Bee (Dec 5, 2014)

Like rkunsaw I have never had a problem talking to the young folk either, in fact half the time I would rather speak to them than people my age.:bigwink:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't have a problem talking to young folks, especially if they have a great "sense of humor". I use lines like "I remember when we (if wife is with me) looked that good!"


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2014)

We can talk to eachother but really don't have much in common.


----------

